# ISO Chicken Cabana Recipe



## Fridge Picker (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi there,

I have been looking for a chicken cabana (Australian description) recipe so that I can make my own at home.  I have made many types of sausages, but would like to try making the cabana.  Any help would be appreciated.

Doug


----------



## Katie H (Mar 3, 2008)

I really can't help you, Doug,  and I'm sure you've already gone to the great and magnificent Google for information.

Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------

